# How can I track calls with no area code



## itzabella (Oct 23, 2007)

Last night I received a phone call from 123-4567, there was no area code included. The caller called 3 different times from this number, the third time the call was answered.The caller was a digital voice that knew personal information such as names and such of me and my partner. Obviously, when I tried to call back, it would not work.
How is someone able to make a "robot" call, and how am I able to find out who this caller is without involving police?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Some VOIP callers can set the aller ID to display anything they want. So that phone number is problably not real. There have been scams where voip callers set it to display the name of a bank and pretend to be your banker.


----------



## itzabella (Oct 23, 2007)

Not with this one....this was far from a banker.
This conversation was about a personal experience in my life that very few people know about.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Bell can trace calls if you ask them to.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

wk2000 said:


> Some VOIP callers can set the aller ID to display anything they want.


*Website offers Caller I.D. falsification service*
http://www.securityfocus.com/news/9419



> Star38.com would offer subscribers a simple Web interface to a Caller I.D. spoofing system that lets them appear to be calling from any number they choose.
> ...
> The recipient sees only the spoofed number displayed on Caller I.D. Any number works, from nonsense phone numbers like "123 4567" to the number for the White House switchboard.


EDIT: Looks like Star38.com had a very short life, even in Internet time.

*Star38 Calls it Quits*
http://www.enterpriseitplanet.com/security/news/article.php/3404401


----------

